# Which shifter cable to replace with



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Its a 67 Lemans console floor shift AT. I am replacing the ST 300 with a Turbo 350. In doing so the shifter cable came apart on the transmission end. I guess 53 years was all she had. In looking for a replacement cable I see a 27.5 inch specifically for this car with a 2 speed AT, and also another longer 30 inch cable for a Turbo 400. If I'm not concerned at this point about the indicator lenses, and just want to get on the road, is there any reason one of these should not work? 

I do have a Hurst transmission mount adjustable mount for the cable. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Some time back I needed to replace the cable on my '69. That's when I discovered the OEM cables had been discontinued, and the few that I found on places like Ebay were stratospherically priced. I ended up getting a cable from Shiftworks, and it works great. You might check with them.

Bear


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks BearGFR, I checked with Ames, which is my favorite go to. They are convinced I need an adapter kit and adapter kit cable. I'm sure that will work good, have the proper lenses, and detents. I just didn't want to spend those $$s at the moment. The parts place has a 30" cable that is listed for a 67 GTO and Turbo 400, I would think that would work too. I'll check with shiftworks. Thanks


----------

